# Dumb vaping moment!



## Quakes (23/9/16)

Dumb vaping moments for people to learn from.

What dumb moments have you guys had while vaping?

I luckily only had 2 dumb moments.

1. Driving 120km on the highway with windows closed and blowing a massive cloud straight forward - Not a good idea.

2. Happened twice (2nd time now about an hour ago), taking the cap off my dripper, drip some juice while doing something else and then take a vape WITHOUT putting the damn cap back on!!! - Now I'm stilling with burnt lips!  (Please tell me I'm not the only who made this mistake)

Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 5


----------



## SAVaper (23/9/16)

Hahaha
Jip happens to me 2 but luckily I have not burned the lips yet.


----------



## Quakes (23/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> Hahaha
> Jip happens to me 2 but luckily I have not burned the lips yet.


lol, my first time was like having a massive cold sore - was on 90watts.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin (23/9/16)

Quakes said:


> 2. Happened twice (2nd time now about an hour ago), taking the cap off my dripper, drip some juice while doing something else and then take a vape WITHOUT putting the damn cap back on!!! - Now I'm stilling with burnt lips!  (Please tell me I'm not the only who made this mistake)


Damn I thought this was just an urban legend

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/9/16)

No legend at all. Just a dumb mistake. I was lucky every time as I realized the error just before my lips touched


----------



## Quakes (23/9/16)

I had a few time realizing it before I burn my lips, but tonight is the 2nd time I actually burnt my lips. Tonight was not to bad burnt, just little but stil damn sore. the first time I burnt my upper lip badly.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Igno (23/9/16)

I was visiting friends, having a braai, alcohol started flowing and I was dripping, forgot to put the cap back on and wham!!! We all had a good laugh and I thought maybe it was just the alcohol talking, but, it happened again, TODAY, at work.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (23/9/16)

Quakes said:


> Dumb vaping moments for people to learn from.
> 
> What dumb moments have you guys had while vaping?
> 
> ...



Have done both of those @Quakes 
The car cloud was very scary. Never again
The lip burning was about 2 yrs ago with the old IgoL dripper. 
But in those days i was only using the SVD mod which could only go up to 15 W so it wasnt a big coil or too hot. The thin wire cools down quick - thank goodness for that!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/9/16)

Almost happend to me forgot the top cap but luckily saw before i gave my coils a nice kiss 

But i usually use wide bores in my druppers so i just drip down through the chuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Quakes (23/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Almost happend to me forgot the top cap but luckily saw before i gave my coils a nice kiss
> 
> But i usually use wide bores in my druppers so i just drip down through the chuff.


Yea, that why I started making this dumb mistakes, I also dripped through the chuff with my BMI, now with different drippers I remove the cap and forget to put it back on.


----------



## huffnpuff (24/9/16)

squonking instead of firing...never gets old

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (24/9/16)

Squeezing really thick coils with my ceramic tweezers then always finding a way for the tips to touch my hands.

Managing to stab my fingers with 32 or thinner wire when threading around other wire. 

Forgetting whether ive dripped or not then finding out that I have when super hot juice shoots out the air flow all over me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (24/9/16)

I've never forgotten to replace the dripper cap, mainly because I refuse to remove the top cap. If I can't drip through the drip tip, I don't drip. What I have done, though, was to fill my dripper while being distracted. And instead of taking off the witch's hat cap, I took off the cap AND nozzle together and then upended the whole bottle over my dripper.

The one n00b mistake I keep making is to install a new coil, carefully cut and insert the cotton for wicking, neatly trim and fluff out the cotton edges, carefully shape it into the wicking channels/slots with my tweezers, lightly and precisely place a few drops of juice on the cotton to prime, screw the deck into the tank, fill up the tank with juice...



...and then remember "Oh dear, I should have pulsed/strummed/pinched and checked the coil for hot spots". When I first did it, it was with a 1Ω pre-made Clapton. I thought stuff it, I'm not doing all that wicking again, I'll vape it as is. I checked the mod's Ohm reading and it was around 0.55 which seemed ominously low. But I vaped it anyway. Over time, the coil resistance gradually increased until it topped out at 0.86. It was a great coil and gave an excellent vape, even if it was never pulsed properly. I ditched it after about six weeks but had no problems with it.

The second coil I forgot to check was a DIY. I thought I'd better not take a chance again so I dismantled the tank, took the freshly-installed wicking out, and pulsed the coil. It was perfect, lovely even glow from the inside out and no hot spots at all. That's when you *really* get the m@er in.

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## Spydro (24/9/16)

The first time I wicked a dripper with CelluCotton (almost 2.5 years ago) was while talking to a distant vaping lady friend on the phone. After a bit I turned off my desk light, moved to my recliner, but as it turned out had forgot to drip any joose into the RDA.  So when I tried to take my first normal long lung hit it flared up almost immediately with the wicks flashing then quickly melting to a glowing ash. With big dual coils and big wicks it really lit up the otherwise darkness of the wee hours of the night for a second thru the big bore DT and AFC slots. The lady friend got a very big kick out of it and has never let me forget it since.

Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## DaveH (25/9/16)

I decided to try and practise blowing rings ........................ using 12mg nicotine juice.
Luckily I was sitting down at the time 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/9/16)

I honestly do not really believe the forgotten chuff cap stories. I mean I have been vaping a bit, reflex takes over pretty soon. So many warning signs. Don't your atties make a noise when you vape, OR you feel a coil is not a chuff and actually still hit fire? 

Anyhow, dumb mistake from me, pulsing a .22 ohm Clapton build with no shirt on. Got some nice hot juice on my man-boobies. Better than the time I fried bacon without a shirt on but still sucked.


----------



## Waine (25/9/16)

Some mistakes I have and still make: 

1. Starting off with a Twisp and extra Twisp gear, without first Googling vaping and buying the better stuff.
2. Cracked the glass on tightly fitted tanks while trying to remove.
3. Burned my fingers on an an RDA I have freshly juiced and pulsed, while trying to remove.
4. Inserting the battery in a SIMPL mech mod first, then attaching the atty. Sparks! Atty must be attached first.
5. Opened up a tank facing upwards to check the coil -- juice spills everywhere.
6. Filling a tank and forgetting to close the top fill hole, -- juice everywhere.
7. Not wicking my Aramamizers properly -- juice leaking from the air holes. (Should have first Googled it)
8. Building coils with very low Ohm readings without fist checking what the minimum Ohms level is on the atty I am using. Then having to re do a coil i spent time on making.
9. Impulsive buying without first Googling the mod / atty.

In life, as with anything, you must make mistakes to learn. The foolishness lies in "doing the same thing every time, but expecting a different result", i.e. repeating the mistakes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (25/9/16)

We all know that multitasking efficiently is impossible. One can only concentrate on one task with proficiency at a time. The only time a few tasks can be done simultaneously is when the tasks were done so often in the past that they have become conditioned reflexes.

I was mixing up a batch of DIY, watching the forum posts and coiling and wicking a atty. Without realising it I poured concentrate over my freshly wicked coil and took a conditioned vape ........ DAMN .......... concentrated Tiramisu almost gave me a mild stroke.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (25/9/16)

Carefully rebuilding a Subtank RBA, forgetting to put the RBA top on, inserting and filling the tank. Juice all over everything... It is the kind of thing one only does once!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Andre (25/9/16)

Forgetting to screw on that top ring part of the Subtank Mini RBA has caught me not once, but twice!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 5


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/9/16)

Raindance said:


> Carefully rebuilding a Subtank RBA, forgetting to put the RBA top on, inserting and filling the tank. Juice all over everything... It is the kind of thing one only does once!


A few times with the Protank 4 also... More than twice because I don't build it very often at all and it bites me in the backside all too often.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/9/16)

Dumbest vaping mistake ever really is thinking: "They'll still have stock next time don't worry" 

If it is good, it is going to be GONE.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## Gizmo (25/9/16)

Nearly vaped and RDA without the cap on while playing Overwatch.. Very scary. Thank goodness I felt the heat by my lips

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/9/16)

just had my dumb moment...after 2 months of diy find out my nic is 100% vg and not pg...aaaah

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (25/9/16)

How about putting in a new coil, wicking it, priming, closing the tank, filling it up all without firing it once only to be told "atomiser short"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## stevie g (25/9/16)

My first RDA wicking experience but forgetting to juice it. Took a hit... midway through I realised what I'd done and what the exhale was going to be like. Vaping plain Rayon sucks always add juice.

Building coils on the mod, accidentally press fire button while drill bit is in the coil for alignment... Back to the beginning.

Just last weekend some 26g wire slid under the skin of my finger travelled half a centimetre along before tickling the bone... Urgh.

Put tube mech in pocket. Strolling across the Spar parking lot and suddenly feels like someone slipped a hot coal in my pocket.
Whip the tube out of my pocket place it on the ground and back up as if it was a bomb. It didn't explode.

Vaped 36mg straight "just to see". Conclusion: hurts like hell

I used to drink... Put parallel mech batts in series and commence vaping. No vapors but mod is getting hella hot?? Pull batteries, one is getting increasingly hot. Panicked run to the kitchen, dump battery in glass of water, watch battery nervously for explosions. No explosions.

The next day... Still drinking... Put batts in wrong way again. Another dead battery.

In the beginning I used to vape myself onto my back a lot. 30 minutes later was at it again. Nowadays I can't silver no matter how hard I try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## stevie g (25/9/16)

Just remembered this one.

I had bought a new Lancelot mech tube clone and I would soon discover that the magnet switch wasn't strong enough to prevent firing when you set it down.

Set it down on the table and go play with the twin 2 year olds. Couple of minutes later I ask the wife "can you smell that?" then I look to the mod and see a thin wisp of vapor rising up.
Mod was too hot to touch so I knocked it over. No explosion.

I must have been born under a lucky star.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Effjh (25/9/16)

Sprint said:


> Just remembered this one.
> 
> I had bought a new Lancelot mech tube clone and I would soon discover that the magnet switch wasn't strong enough to prevent firing when you set it down.
> 
> ...



Ever considered a career in bomb disposal? You can be known as Sprint "No explosion" _enterLastnameHere_.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Caveman (26/9/16)

I have done both of those things.

My first attempt at Temperature Control went like this:

Get new RDA
Add Spaced SS coils
Add Cotton
Juice up cotton
Switch to TC mode
Forget to lock resistance
Hit fire button
Mod goes to Wattage mode at 120W
Take a deep puff to show off to HRH and my brother
120W - cotton goes dry instantly and catches fire
Inhale smoke
Cough
Blow out burning cotton frantically and put mod outside
Sit on couch for a while re-evaluation my life decisions. 

Shit was scary...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Effjh (4/10/16)

Just closed the bottom latch of my COV Wraith while it was resting sideways on my chest... It managed to grab hold of a decent amount of chest hair. Picked it up to have a vape and wailed like a banshee from the excruciating pain of waxing myself with my mod.

I would go as far as say it was worse than any dry hit I've ever had.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Scissorhands (5/10/16)

Rushing! Purchases, coil builds,wicking & mixing juice , now i find my zen, take it slow, do it right the first time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (5/10/16)

My dumbest moment and I do it all the time is taking a big puff and realising the mod is off.. I have this stupid habit of switching off my mod everytime I'm dun vaping  but hey.. free headrush lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Anneries (5/10/16)

Probably not a dumb moment, but a while a go I was in a rush, and could not get to any shop that sells juice. So I ran into the closest smoke-vendor and asked for their lightest vanilla e-liquid. Paid for it, dripped it, vaped it, almost had a mild stroke. 
Apparently the lady behind the counter thinks 18mg is light and I didn't notice the color of the liquid (blood red). So no one is to blame, but since then, even when buying at the local vape-shop I will double check the nic content. 

Second but at least this is an ALMOST dumb moment, caught myself before I did it, was dripping some of my wife's eye drops, that is accidentally the same shaped bottle, with same childproof lid as the liqua RY4. At least I was awake enough to notice that it is completely colorless. Still do not know how it ended up between my 10ml bottles.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## AniDey (5/10/16)

Effjh said:


> Just closed the bottom latch of my COV Wraith while it was resting sideways on my chest... It managed to grab hold of a decent amount of chest hair. Picked it up to have a vape and wailed like a banshee from the excruciating pain of waxing myself with my mod.
> 
> I would go as far as say it was worse than any dry hit I've ever had.



Thank you for a good laugh. 
My husband is sleeping, and I had to laugh quietly. Thought the shaking of the bed would wake him!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Waine (6/10/16)

Got my SIMPL single battery mech mod. I read all the warnings, took as much precaution as possible. On day I removed the atty and placed another on top. Sparks flying. I was supposed to remove the battery first before changing attys. Lesson learned. (I think I have told this story before)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (7/10/16)

Here's mine. 
So, today, I decided to take some time at the office, and make a new Vertebraid coil from my new 28ga Nichrome.

So I go through all the steps, straightening, braiding, washing etc.
Took me about an hour or so.
Finally, I wrap the coil up, measure it, nice 0.4 ohms of vaping bliss. 
Rip out my plain Jane micros, Chuck them in the bin. 
Install the new beaut.....
Time to wick, 

No wicking material in my bag!!
Dammit.

No vaping for me till 15:00



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Quakes (5/1/17)

Not actually a dumb moment but bad experience.


So yesterday I was busy at a client for about 2 hours without vaping, decided that it's time for a vape so I went to my car to have a nice relaxing vape before I have to go back inside. I took like 3 to 4 hits from my fuchai with RDTA with dual aliens reading at 2.0 at 75W, caught my breath for a few seconds and took another deep hit - that’s the moment went I almost died... A damn hair fell on my coils through the mouth piece!

You can just imagine how bad that tastes.


Dumb moment was me firing the mod and blowing the coils hoping the taste of rotten burned hair will go away, taking small rolled up piece of paper whipping of the burned pieces of hair from the coils, fired mod again few times while blowing, and try vaping again. STILL tastes like rotten burned hair. Damn disgusting. 


Luckily I had my mech and BMI dripper with me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/17)

How did you know that a hair fell on your coils @Quakes 
This intrigues me
Does your mod have hair detection?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PSySpin (5/1/17)

My dumb moment was not monitoring my juice levels and ran out of juice. Went to local juice shop bought some menthol juice and didn't realise that is 18mg. Lets just say when dripping that on a 0.3ohm coil its a ice hit from hell

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Quakes (5/1/17)

Silver said:


> How did you know that a hair fell on your coils @Quakes
> This intrigues me
> Does your mod have hair detection?


lol, I saw the burned hair on my coils, could clearly see it, tried removing it with a piece of paper I had in the car but hair broke into pieces.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel (5/1/17)

Silver said:


> How did you know that a hair fell on your coils @Quakes
> This intrigues me
> Does your mod have hair detection?


I don't think so but it definitely has a hair trigger. Just imagine that poor little bug that got sacrificed for looking for a nice safe hiding spot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/1/17)

Silver said:


> How did you know that a hair fell on your coils @Quakes
> This intrigues me
> Does your mod have hair detection?


Dude I watched my wife suck a baby fly into the air flow of a TM2 and inhale it. Coughed it out sure enough. I laughed... and laughed... got into trouble for it and continued breaking down into fits of giggles. One of the best things ever witnessed by man.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------

